# Delta 50-760 best dust collector of its class



## WayneC

Great Review. Thanks.


----------



## gator9t9

Hey Tyler 
Great Review yes …..and I like the way the Delta inlet ports are under the motor…Where mine on my Steel City are on the side lower ….
and congrads on your graduation young man …


----------



## USCJeff

Ditto on the rebate. If the purchaser is unaware, I'm sure the $50 would be very appreciated. Or you could see it as a aftermarket remote control for the new DC. . .


----------



## GaryK

Dust collection does make things nice, huh?


----------



## Dano

Thanks for the great review, I purchased the same one a few weeks back from Amazon. Unfortunately I had rotator cuff surgery and haven't been able to use it although I did manage, with the wife's help, to get it assembled. Probably a couple weeks still before I get to where I can use it but I am sure glad I have it and can't hardly contain myself about using it!

Oh, I also saw a pic of one of the cyclone lids mounted on a trash can mounted under the inlet, I think I will try the same thing, you might consider that too.


----------



## rtb

Tyler, I have the same dust collector and love it. I mounted the unit with the intake in both the up and the down position and found that down is definataly the way to go. My only complaint was how fast the plastic bag filled. I added a cyclone lid on a 40 or 44gal plastic G-can. Now shavings are in the can and are packed in. The plastic bag contains saw dust. When full, which does not happen quickly, there are enough shaving's are enough to cover the floor of a 12×12 horse stall. the plastic bag usually will hold the saw dust of 2 or 3 cans of shavings. Since mine has to remain mobile I mounted a couple of arms to hold the can, and and 4in pvc hangers to hold the intake hose when moving it. also a handy place to hang my earmuffs, which are a must if its near you when running. A remote control and an all together a very neat pkg, and, as you noted, an extremly effective system.


----------



## sbryan55

Tyler,

Thanks for the review. I have a dust collector on my list and this one looks pretty good.


----------



## douglbe

I received my Delta 50-760 dust collector about 2 weeks ago, also from Amazon.com, but have not had the pleasure of operating it with any of my equipment yet, just too darn busy with other projects. By the sound of your review I made the right choice and I am looking forward something better than just a shop vac. Thanks.


----------



## MWF

I just bought the Delta 50-760 but haven't had a chance to use it yet. I just moved and am currenlty working on setting my new shop. Can't wait! thanks for the comments.


----------



## sawdustrich

rtb,

I am thinking about buying this collector and your setup with the plastic G-can sounds very intriging. I was wondering if you can post a pic or 2 or 3 or ? to show your setup. As always, this website is the best place on the web to get great info!


----------



## exelectrician

I am dissapointed with my Delta 50-760 for the following reasons…
1. It is too loud.
2.It cannot pick up more than ten handplane shavings with out blocking all the grids inside.
3.I cannot use it anywhere near my chopsaw, small offcuts have caused several dents in the case when they slam into the inner parts.
4.I touch the large fabric bag and a cloud of fine dust falls, Am I breathing this stuff?


----------

